# What to expect for Personal HotSpot in iOS 4.3 from Rogers.



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Want to Share Rogers 6GB Data Plan? It’ll Cost You $30 Extra | iPhone in Canada Blog - Canada's #1 iPhone Resource

Oh now I am pissed. They have lost my internet service, now you will lose my cell service.

And what happen to Apple not allowing carriers control how I use my phone features. Now all of sudden carriers can control what and how many devices are connected to my HotSpot on my phone.


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

ya I just heard this too, but according to this:
artical if you downgrade to the 5GB/$35 plan you can share, does not really make sence but if it is true then I will just switch, I will never hit 5GB just like I will never hit 6GB and I will gladly pay $5 to share data with my iPad rather then $35 to get the data on my iPad, now if only this was available when the iPad first came out I would not have tossed out that extra cash I spent to get the 3G iPad!


----------



## crawford (Oct 8, 2005)

Joker Eh said:


> Want to Share Rogers 6GB Data Plan? It’ll Cost You $30 Extra | iPhone in Canada Blog - Canada's #1 iPhone Resource
> Now all of sudden carriers can control what and how many devices are connected to my HotSpot on my phone.


That article has no actual information about the personal hotspot feature, only speculation based on the pricing model for data sharing (which is an unbelievable rip-off, btw). 

Rogers' ability to control the number of devices sharing a data plan is completely different from controlling the number of devices that can connect to a personal hotspot. My understanding is that the current implementation allows for up to five simultaneous connections.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

crawford said:


> That article has no actual information about the personal hotspot feature, only speculation based on the pricing model for data sharing (which is an unbelievable rip-off, btw).
> 
> Rogers' ability to control the number of devices sharing a data plan is completely different from controlling the number of devices that can connect to a personal hotspot. My understanding is that the current implementation allows for up to five simultaneous connections.


True that it doesn't mention hotspot, but you have to think they will follow what verizon and at&t are doing and charging $20 for the feature.

What gets me is why someone would pay those fees and not get an additional 6GB for the $30 extra you have to pay. It all makes no sense to me and just gets me more and more irritated with rogers. I use to be a fan but more and more my loyalty with them is decreasing.


----------



## crawford (Oct 8, 2005)

I agree that the $30+GRRF is a total rip-off. But the Mobile Hotspot and data sharing are completely separate offerings. The former requires that the devices are in close proximity to each other; the latter does not.

If there's an upside to any of this (and believe me, I'm no Rogers apologist!), it's that so far we've been able to tether devices to our iPhones without incurring any additional charges, unlike AT&T customers in the US.


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

I had read it initially as $30 extra and you could share it with up to 5 devices, but then I reread it and it sounds like it's $30 PER DEVICE? Am I reading that right?

If it was a $30 to share with 5 devices, I could get behind that. Wouldn't work for me, but if you think of a family and share that 6GB with, say, an iPad, a partner's phone and maybe a kid's phone or whatever, that's not a bad deal.

But $30 extra per device? Who would buy that? Why not, as someone else said above, pay $5 and get an additional 5GB (for a total of 11GB between devices) instead of sharing 6GB among two?

I am honestly curious who this is targeted towards.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

crawford said:


> If there's an upside to any of this (and believe me, I'm no Rogers apologist!), it's that so far we've been able to tether devices to our iPhones without incurring any additional charges, unlike AT&T customers in the US.


But do you have to have the 6GB plan to enable the tether? I thought you did so I never tried it.

And Edit: $30 for 6GB is a total rip off imho.


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

I think that we should all calm down a bit until we even know if the hotspot will work under 4.3 for all iPhones and then if this plan is extended to us iPhone Rogers users, I know it is fun to speculate but this is getting a bit nuts don't you think


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Which is weird because I currently have an Android phone (hate it, but that's another story) and have been using Froyo's WiFi HotSpot feature since I got it, I'll see if I've incurred any extra charges last month.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Trevor Robertson said:


> this is getting a bit nuts don't you think


Nope. You wouldn't have the $30 6Gb if people didn't get pissed before the original iphone was released.




Trevor Robertson said:


> I think that we should all calm down a bit until we even know if the hotspot will work under 4.3 for all iPhones and then if this plan is extended to us iPhone Rogers users, I know it is fun to speculate but this is getting a bit nuts don't you think


Why shouldn't it work? the feature is on my phone? It's like rogers not allowing you to use your wireless router at home and charge for each device you connect to.


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

Joker how can the feature be on your phone, are you a dev that has early access to 4.3?


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Trevor Robertson said:


> Joker how can the feature be on your phone, are you a dev that has early access to 4.3?


Yes I am and I do have access, but how we know its coming is because Verizon is on 4.2.6 and they have it, so and Apple will be releasing shortly 4.3 which will include it unless they decide to take it away but I highly doubt it.

I just don't like how Apple is allowing the carriers to decide which features get enabled on your phone.


----------



## crawford (Oct 8, 2005)

Joker Eh said:


> But do you have to have the 6GB plan to enable the tether? I thought you did so I never tried it.


No, I don't have that plan but use tethering all the time.


----------



## crawford (Oct 8, 2005)

Joker Eh said:


> Why shouldn't it work? the feature is on my phone? It's like rogers not allowing you to use your wireless router at home and charge for each device you connect to.


Good analogy. Remember when it was a violation of your ToS to use a hub or router to share your internet connection at home? They used to try to charge you for every computer connected to their service. (now I feel old!)


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

crawford said:


> Good analogy. Remember when it was a violation of your ToS to use a hub or router to share your internet connection at home? They used to try to charge you for every computer connected to their service. (now I feel old!)


Oh yeah I remember. Does that make me old? :-(

And it may still be, they may just look the other way now because so many people use one.

And they use to or still do complain if you split your tv cable inside your house. They wanted to charge you for every tv.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Rogers 6GB Data Plan: $30
Using personal hotspot to tether to other devices: $30
Buying MyWi for $18.99 with no additional costs to tether and take full advantage of your 6GB's of data.

Priceless...


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Rounder said:


> Rogers 6GB Data Plan: $30
> Using personal hotspot to tether to other devices: $30
> Buying MyWi for $18.99 with no additional costs to tether and take full advantage of your 6GB's of data.
> 
> Priceless...


LOL

I just don't want to jailbreak my iPhone or any Apple device.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Joker Eh said:


> LOL
> 
> I just don't want to jailbreak my iPhone or any Apple device.


Yeah, some people are reluctant to. But there is really no reason not to, especially if only for using programs such as MyWi. The benefits simply outweigh the costs of doing it through a TelComm. 

I've had every device (including original 2G) and jailbroken every one. Never had any problems, even with my 3G, I had to bring it in for exchange, and I simply restored it before bringing it. 

You own your device and should be free to do as you please with it  I probably wouldn't have mine jailbroken if it wasn't for MyWi. Great program, especially with the latest update!


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Rounder said:


> Yeah, some people are reluctant to. But there is really no reason not to, especially if only for using programs such as MyWi. The benefits simply outweigh the costs of doing it through a TelComm.
> 
> I've had every device (including original 2G) and jailbroken every one. Never had any problems, even with my 3G, I had to bring it in for exchange, and I simply restored it before bringing it.
> 
> You own your device and should be free to do as you please with it  I probably wouldn't have mine jailbroken if it wasn't for MyWi. Great program, especially with the latest update!


Can you still use and buy legit apps through the App Store?


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2004)

Joker Eh said:


> Can you still use and buy legit apps through the App Store?


Absolutely, yes.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Stephanie said:


> Absolutely, yes.


So do you still sync with iTunes liek you would if you have not jail broken you iPhone?

What are the negatives of jailbreaking your iPhone 4?


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Joker Eh said:


> So do you still sync with iTunes liek you would if you have not jail broken you iPhone?
> 
> What are the negatives of jailbreaking your iPhone 4?


Yup you still sync the same way. Everything is the same... 

Negatives for me are waiting for compatible jailbreaks with latest iOS releases (but that's a given). I was on 4.1 for about 5 months before upgrading to 4.2.1 over the weekend when the untethered Jailbreak came out. And also when upgrading to a new iOS and re-jailbreaking, I tend to not restore from backup (to avoid errors) and I manually copy some saved games and a few other things. This process takes me maybe a half hour. So 1/2 hour every 3-4 months of effort.

All to save how much yearly?! $300+ for Rogers... I will gladly jailbreak and use what I pay for without dishing out extra cash.


----------



## crawford (Oct 8, 2005)

Rounder said:


> All to save how much yearly?! $300+ for Rogers... I will gladly jailbreak and use what I pay for without dishing out extra cash.


How does jailbreaking save $300+ for Rogers customers?


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

There's more than a little bit of mis-information and speculation going on here... Rogers/Fido CURRENTLY does not charge for tethering (soon to be called personal hotspot in iOS 4.3) on plans of 1GB and greater. This is completely different and not related to the data sharing options that they now have as add-ons to, these data sharing options are to access the same 6GB data bucket from another 3G device (phone, ipad, usb stick)... the key difference is that with one you share the data via the iPhone, the other you get a direct connection to the 3G network on that device to access the data. 

Because of this I can actually see why they would charge for it (increased cost in terms of connecting another device to the network), BUT the $30 they are charging is a complete rip off in my opinion.

As of now tethering is a free feature of all data plans 1GB and over, I expect this to remain the same when tethering is renamed to personal hotspot in iOS... comparison to the US on this point makes very little sense to me as they did not get tethering till nearly a year after us and have always had to pay extra for it.

I'm the last person to defend rogers on this (HATE isn't quite a strong enough word for my feelings towards them), but even I have to admit that we have it pretty good as far as tethering is concerned. Also I am CERTAIN this would not be the case if it had not been for the controversy over the initial data plans when the iPhone first came to Canada which got us the 6GB promo plans. Even monopolies listen when customers make enough noise... for more proof just look at the reversals on UBB recently... (Shaw, Primus both have reversed implementing UBB billing recently, both of these I find notable as many of primus' customers and none of shaw's were even affected by the recent CRTC rulings as they don't use bell's reseller network )


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

crawford said:


> How does jailbreaking save $300+ for Rogers customers?


Data costs for an iPad data plan.



Paul82 said:


> There's more than a little bit of mis-information and speculation going on here... Rogers/Fido CURRENTLY does not charge for tethering (soon to be called personal hotspot in iOS 4.3) on plans of 1GB and greater. This is completely different and not related to the data sharing options that they now have as add-ons to, these data sharing options are to access the same 6GB data bucket from another 3G device (phone, ipad, usb stick)... the key difference is that with one you share the data via the iPhone, the other you get a direct connection to the 3G network on that device to access the data.
> 
> Because of this I can actually see why they would charge for it (increased cost in terms of connecting another device to the network), BUT the $30 they are charging is a complete rip off in my opinion.
> 
> ...


Ummm I'm not talking about tethering to a laptop or anything like that. I know that's free. If I want to tether to my Wifi iPad, I should be able to just like the laptop. But we can't. So for me, the cost of MyWi to use my existing Data Plan and not have to pay for an iPhone / iPad sharing plan... is worth it.


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

Guys, there's already a line item in your bill that reads: Tethering - $0.00. You really have faith in Rogers that they won't charge for this?


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

That line has been there for a very long time... I have to say if they were going to start charging for it they'd have to at least justify it in some way as a service they are actually providing... As it stands now it is not a network service it is something your phone is doing... As is the case with the data plan sharing... They are actually servicing an additional device... This is not the case for tethering..z as your phone is servicing te other devices... To me this is a key distinction from a billing perspective...


----------



## freeboater (Jul 11, 2008)

Joker Eh said:


> So do you still sync with iTunes liek you would if you have not jail broken you iPhone?
> 
> What are the negatives of jailbreaking your iPhone 4?


Yes, you can still sync through iTunes, back-up and everything else.

The only real downside is that you have to wait for updates until they are jailbroken (usually a few weeks).

Mine is jailbroken and unlocked for travel. Cost me $11 to have data and phone in the Czech Republic for 3 weeks last summer.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

I have 6GB "Data Pooling" for my iPhone and iPad at $0
If they start double dipping, I will call the BBB.
They charge me for the Data, what difference does it make which device is deciphering that data?


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

I have the same experience as rounder. I'm jailbroken and using MyWi because it's so useful. I use my 6GB limit up every month.
I'm pretty sure Rogers will back down on this given the competitive landscape now that Telus is unlocking. Change will happen with the intro of iPhone 5.
Time will tell.


----------

